# AMERICAN IDOL



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

First, let me say that I do not like this show. I watch the auditions, and then the last couple of shows sometimes to see who wins.

Last night the auditions weren't as good as usual. There were some great singers, mind you. I think I have 2 picked to really do well! (The girl who trains horses and the girl who's daughter has Rhett syndrome)..... 

I was disappointed tho. People are just being stupid! The star wars girl was a bit...... coo coo!!! 

Thoughts?


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 16, 2008)

**nods*

Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I was disappointed tho. People are just being stupid! The star wars girl was a bit...... coo coo!!!
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## haxela (Jan 16, 2008)

I also tend to watch the auditions more than the actual show itself. I'll occasionally tune in to see who's doing what, but I've never been gung ho about the show as a whole. And, I agree, last night's auditions were awfully disappointing.

If there is a screening process, as they say there is, how do some of those people make it to even stand before the judges?! It's just about ratings - and I personally feel they exploit people. Don't get me wrong, I understand why, but it's gotten old. How many times can we see and listen to another bad singer making a fool of themselves? And some of the acts were just disturbing.

I'll probably watch some, if not all, of the show again tonight, but that might be it for me. There were some good singers though - it's just a shame they were overshadowed by the kooks.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thoughts?



Well, there are so many reasons why I shouldn't love this show, and yet I do. I really do 

I admit, I wasn't really blown away by any one singer in particular. I thought there were some really sweet people who I hope to see more of, but overall, I was kinda underwhelmed.

And word to the wise: if your coworkers are encouraging you to audition, that's usually a sign that you are absolutely awful and they want to see you embarassed on national television. 99.9% of the time, they're just being jerks. That's like the kiss of death whenever someone says that at their audition...


----------



## Michaela (Jan 16, 2008)

We see it Friday, I'll watch as usual. 

These shows aren't as good as they were though, X Factor wasn't great this year at all. 

Won't stop me watching though.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> First, let me say that I do not like this show. I watch the auditions, and then the last couple of shows sometimes to see who wins.


I'm with you, I watch the auditions for entertainment value...and then check in at the end to see if anyone I liked made it. I missed it last night though..


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 16, 2008)

I still love watching American Idol, despite the fact that I normally hate reality tv. And this year with the writer's strike going on, there's a lot less airing these days that's entertaining. (Bring back Pushing Daisies!! Bring back House!! )

I sat through the 2-hr show last night and enjoyed it...even when they showed the hairy 3/4-nekkid guy before and after his waxing...LOL.I supposeone of the reasons I like this show is in seeing so much variety in people, and esp. in seeing the up-and-coming singers - the ones who can really hold a tune - competing. As for the 'non-singers' who show up with gimmicks and in costume...hey, they get through because yes, the ratings rise in seeing them. And I even enjoy watching them...to a certain point. 

So yep, guess I'm a tried-n-true AI fan...


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> (Bring back Pushing Daisies!! Bring back House!! )


:yeahthat: PLEASE!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

HOUSE! I love that show! That's one of my very favorites!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh the writers strike is putting making me go cold Turkey with no Ugly Betty...I swear I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!:shock:

I hope it can be settled soon.:?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't watch the first 4 seasons. I started to only watch the auditions and last year i actually watched the whole **** thing. 

I was not planning on watching this season until it was announced that my hometown san diego was an audition city. As of right now, one of my co-workers auditioned and made it to hollywood week. She is not allowed to say if she made it to the top 24. So, i'm very anxious  And, I want to see if i recognize other fellow San Diegans.  

Hehe.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a person who suffers from severe embarrassment for other people, so I avoid watching the audition shows. I feel horrible for the people who are just bad singers and are making fools of themselves, but I also remember once when there was a pretty girl with a BEAUTIFUL voice auditioning- Paula Abdul really liked her and wanted to let her go on the show, but Simon said no because he said she was too fat. She was just a little chubby but still pretty and had a great voice... Paula and Simon got into a bit of a tiff over it. That poor girl! She didn't get to go on the show.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 18, 2008)

It's just over here. Wasn't great tbh.. why do they have to do the stupid stories of people on the farm?! :? I prefer X Factor. 

Re the Writers Strike.. grr at that, Desperate Housewives is only like, 10 episodes long. They aren't even showing it on Channel 4 now. :grumpy: (I saw it already though.)


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to admit I:hearts American Idol!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> First, let me say that I do not like this show. I watch the auditions, and then the last couple of shows sometimes to see who wins.



Same, My brother is actually Auditioning for the Canadian Idol. He has an Amazing voice.

do you guys remember William Hung, With the ever so famous "She bang, Shebang, She move, She move." 

And 

'I Had no professonal training for that"

I actually heard he got his own album, With some pretty ladies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> My brother is actually Auditioning for the Canadian Idol. He has an Amazing voice.


Good Luck to your brother!


----------



## okiron (Jan 20, 2008)

I am ashamed to actually enjoy listening to Paula Abdul's new song, Dance Like There's No Tomorrow.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

We are holding our own Asian Idol 2008 with the finals to be held during Chinese New Years. Here are some of the pictures I took.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm stupid about Canada. Is there a large asian community there?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

Top 24 have been selected tonight. Man, I becoming more of a baby every year feeling badly for those who don't make it, I have to keep mykleenex handy.

This is gonna get exciting! Not sure who I really like yet, besides-nevermind, the site is being stupid right now so I can't look him up:grumpy:, but he sang Bohemian Rhapsody last night. Not sure who else.

Who else is watching?


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 13, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Top 24 have been selected tonight. Man, I becoming more of a baby every year feeling badly for those who don't make it, I have to keep mykleenex handy.
> 
> This is gonna get exciting! Not sure who I really like yet, besides-nevermind, the site is being stupid right now so I can't look him up:grumpy:, but he sang Bohemian Rhapsody last night. Not sure who else.
> 
> Who else is watching?



I was in tears a couple of times tonight watching it. I felt really, really badly for Josiah Leming...I so wanted him to get through (he's the 18-yr-old who was living in his car). Dang.

The guy who sang Bohemian Rhapsody...I think that was Michael Johns...the Australian fellow. He did that song incredibly well, considering the original singer was Freddy Mercury...and I thought this guy did it almost as good. Yep, I've got my eye on him too. He's good-looking and has a great voice.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Top 24 have been selected tonight. Man, I becoming more of a baby every year feeling badly for those who don't make it, I have to keep mykleenex handy.
> ...


Yes! Josiah! That poor thing. I felt terrible for him.

Yep, Michael Johns, thanks! I'm horrible at remembering names.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, even without AI, this kid will be going places - and he writes his own songs. Check out Josiah on Youtube:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbjc3ypUfO4[/ame]

Amazing...18 yrs old


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, cool! It sent my son on a rampage to play his guitar for me.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 14, 2008)

Just watched it, there's another episode tomorrow. Just cannot get into it at all. It's not good this year.:? Over there do you see them both on the same night or what?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Michaela, it's been on two nights here too. This week it was two hours the first night, then last night was an hour. Previous to this week it has also been two nights for auditions each week. Not sure if next week will be two nights though.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm impressed so far with most of them. I must say they are better then some of the past Idol contestants.

Susan


----------



## Samantha (Feb 19, 2008)

I heart Michael John's accent. That's all I have to say. And I'm done professing my love to "American Idol" contestants for the night. Lucky you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samantha wrote: *


> I heart Michael John's accent. That's all I have to say. And I'm done professing my love to "American Idol" contestants for the night. Lucky you!




Me too! (The emot I wanted to use isn't in the thing for some stupid reason:grumpy:.) 

Michael John was who I was waiting to see tonight. Not thrilled he did Light My Fire again, but was good.

I also like Robbie, David H David C and David A-too many David's, they should've changed some of their names.

Can't wait for the girls tomorrow night!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you guys SEE David Archuleta last night??? Oh My God!! I had goosebumps and at the end I think I actually said "oh my god" out loud when he was done. LOL. I have chills just thinking about it - he is SO good. 

And as a Lennon fan... wow.. so good!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpVuogzmWhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpVuogzmWhg[/ame]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like him, Nadia. I liked Michael Johns til last night when he messed up big time. So, now I like Robbie.

For the girls, I thought Brooke did really well tonight.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 28, 2008)

I totally agree with you Nadia, for a 17 year WOW. Even Simon was impressed and that's not really easy to impress him.

I really hope he wins but I find sometimes the public goes against what the judges say.

Susan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 28, 2008)

Robbie + David = :inlove:

Those are my guys. The girls are pretty good, but I never really cared much for female singers, I don't know why.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 13, 2008)

Thoughts on Top 12, Top 11?

Don't wanna discuss til Saturday, as some get it later than we do. So, your thoughts? 

I'll add mine this weekend.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

I totally agree with who was kicked off. If you ask me he should have been kicked off when all the stuff about his striping came out. Just like what they did with Frenchie a few years ago.

I still like that 17 year old David. He's a real cutie. However I heard his father is a real A?? Hole.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 13, 2008)

So who does everyone think will win? My bet is on David Cook taking the entire thing.His voice and style reminds me very much of Chris Daughtry...very powerful, very entertaining. 

Actually I agree with what they've been saying; that this year's finalists are some of the best yet. Chikezie is probably going to do extremely well (_loved_ his last performance!), as is David Archuleta (provided he picks better songs for himself next time round). And Jason Castro...is anyone else reminded of a young John Travolta when they watch him? His face, his eyes...I dunno, he reminds me of him. Just watch him the next time he sings and see if you see it. Oh, and I love his voice too...and he happened to pick one of my favorite Beatle songs to do as well.

As for David Hernandez (lol, you're right...too many Davids!), I didn't like his voice or style at all...he reminded me of - as Simon might put it - a second-rate cheesy cabaret singer at best. I was surprised he made it as far as he did.

As for the women, I really like Brooke White; she comes across as a really sweet person with a huge likeability factor, and a unique singing style. Ramiele Malubay...powerful voice! And she's so tiny; she looks to be about my size. Carly Smithson is very impressive too. Amanda Overmyer has a great Janis Joplin quality...geez, they're all great! So far I'm really enjoying this season.

(hehe...I cheated and had to look up half the names online; my memory isn't good enough to remember all of them. )


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, for the first time this season I think they got it wrong. And I must have weird musical taste, because I totally disagreed with what the judges thought of Michael Johns' performance the other night. When I watched him sing I thought he really nailed that song (Dream On). Yet he was critiqued as having chosen the wrong song, and of not doing a very good job on it. I really thought that he'd be in it for at least the next three weeks or so. 

Ah well...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with you Bassetluv, I was a bit shocked. He'll have a nice career though, making it this far. I think David Cook will win too, love him. He reminds me of Daughtery too.

I don't really think it's fair that Carly has had a record deal prior to this though:?.

And I didn't like Jason the other night at all, was surprised the judges did.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, I actually did like Jason the other night - maybe because he did the version of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" that I love.  Yet I didn't care for David Archuleta's performance while everyone else did. "Angels" is one of my favorite Robbie Williams songs, and I just didn't like the way he sang it. Go figure. :dunno (See, this is why I'd never get to be an American Idol judge. Well, that and the fact that Simon's prettier than me. )


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh, I actually did like Jason the other night - maybe because he did the version of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" that I love.  Yet I didn't care for David Archuleta's performance while everyone else did. "Angels" is one of my favorite Robbie Williams songs, and I just didn't like the way he sang it. Go figure. :dunno (See, this is why I'd never get to be an American Idol judge. Well, that and the fact that Simon's prettier than me. )



I have never been a fan of Inspirational Songs night. The slow songs bore me sometimes. Which is why I thought is was awesome as well what Michael did.

I'd never want to be a judge, nor have to go through auditions, ugh, haha. And as far as Simon, isn't it hilarious when Ryan starts teasing him and Simon teases back about Ryan being gay?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL...I love the rapport those two have! And I suspect everyone loves it whenever Ryan manages to zap Simon with a smart remark. But I must say, I really burst out laughing whilst watching 'Idol Gives Back' and Jimmy Kimmel made that remark about Simon's...ummm...man-boobies...:biggrin2: That was a hoot! :laugh:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL...I love the rapport those two have! And I suspect everyone loves it whenever Ryan manages to zap Simon with a smart remark. But I must say, I really burst out laughing whilst watching 'Idol Gives Back' and Jimmy Kimmel made that remark about Simon's...ummm...man-boobies...:biggrin2: That was a hoot! :laugh:



I know, one night I laughed loud and scared Snuff:shock:. When they came back from commercial and Ryan was whispering something to Simon and Simon said "I will not!" Hahaha.

I missed Jimmy Kimmel saying that, but I did see Robin Williams give him a hug and grabSimon's butt.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh...you missed one of the best parts of the show! You should watch it...here's the clip on YouTube (love YouTube...you can find anything on there):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H02VGbrAiW0[/ame]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh...you missed one of the best parts of the show! You should watch it...here's the clip on YouTube (love YouTube...you can find anything on there):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H02VGbrAiW0



Haha! Thanks. It is funny how they make fun of his clothes and stuff when he's got so much money, wearing t-shirts like he does. 

(I love youtube as well! was watching some comedians on there last night, haha.*cough-Jeff Dunham with Walter*)


----------



## Michaela (Apr 11, 2008)

Michael went out!? :shock: Aww... Results show is shown here tonight, I thought he was pretty good last night. :?

I hate hate hate that Kristie or whatever her name is, _soo_ bad, she should have been out a long time ago. :grumpy: 

I like David A.  And David Cook too. _Hate_ Brooke. 

Why must American Idol insist on all of these "theme" nights? They don't work.. I mean Beatles two weeks in a row. :rollseyes What's wrong with just everyone choses any song? Everyone doesn't suit all genres of music, they sound bad because they just can't sing their own style. What's the theme next week?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Michael went out!? :shock: Aww... Results show is shown here tonight, I thought he was pretty good last night. :?
> 
> I hate hate hate that Kristie or whatever her name is, _soo_ bad, she should have been out a long time ago. :grumpy:
> 
> ...



Hey Michaela!

I thought Kristi should have gone 3 weeks ago as well. But, I thought this week she did great. Brooke is okay.

The first Beatles night was actually the McCartney/Lennon song book. They had to select songs from it for which McCartney/Lennon wrote for themselves as well as other artists. The second week was Beatles songs, but yeah, I didn't care for that two weeks in a row either.

This coming week? Haha, I just looked, they all have to do Mariah Carey songs:shock:. That should be interesting for the guys.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, it actually wasn't too bad. Simon thought the guys did the best even. Anyone else watch?


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw it...and I still thin*k* (LOL...edited to say 'think' instead of 'thing' ) David Cook is the one to win. (However, David Archuleta seems a bit more popular, so it could go either way.) 

I liked David A's performance, but wasn't overly crazy about it. 

LOVED(!) David C's. 

Loved Jason's. 

Loved Christie's, but I don't think she has the charisma to get her to the final three.

Liked Brooke's. 

Liked Sayesha's, but same thing as Christie...she seems to be lacking the personal charisma, even though she's got a great voice. 

Let's see...who's left? Oh yeah...Carly. Loved her song!

My guess is that either Christie or Sayesha will be the one to leave tomorrow (betting more on Sayesha than Christie right now).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and hubby think David A or David C as well to win. They are wonderful! We think it's so cute how David A laughs all the time when Ryan talks to him. Can't believe David C had tears. He was just blown away by what the judges said.

Hubby thinks Brooke is going tomorrow, I think so too.

Didn't really love Carly tonight, loved Sayesha (also love that song! it's off Mariah's first album.), Didn't care for Jason's. Christie did pretty good I thought.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2008)

What'd you guys think of Andew Lloyd Weber week? I liked it okay. I loved Shyeesha! Yet, she was in bottom 2. Loved both Davids too. I cannot believe who went home...:shock:

Oh, and Leona Lewis performed on there tonight. Any of you heard of her? Simon discovered her in the UK, she won the UK version of Idol, can't think of what it's called, lol. But she is awesome! They compare her to Mariah and Whitney, to me, she reminds me of Tony Braxton.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 24, 2008)

I really like his music, but it must have been really hard to do his stuff. It's so right the way it is that it'd be hard to put your own personality to it. I was totally shocked about Syeesha being in the bottom two. She definitely didn't belong there as far as I was concerned. It was a shock to see who went, as well. I figured it would be Jason or Brooke.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I thought Jason and Brooke would be the bottom 2.

Next week is Neil Diamond.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Did he do it before? I was hoping that Barry Manilow would do it again....I know how dumb that is, but I've been a huge fan for years! Anyway....it'll be interesting to see how the remaining folks do with Neil Diamond's style of music.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't think he did it before. Yeah, love Barry, whoohoo! Should be interesting though!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 26, 2008)

I never saw the performance show this week but I saw the results, how amazing is Leona!?  She won X Factor and Simon has said she's the best talent he's even found, better than Kelly Clarkson or anyone off American Idol.

The X Factor is like American Idol, but it's better. Simon owns X Factor whereas he doesn't own Idol. We had the original Idol show here ages ago "Pop Idol" but then Simon created X Factor. It's not _that _different, there's 4 judges instead of three, each judge gets a category (Groups, Girls under 25, Boys under 25, Over 25s), in the final stages there's 3 people in each category and the judge acts as their mentor, helping them chose their song, things like that. So it's like a competition between the judges as well as the contestants. And the public vote to decide the bottom two, the judges decide who goes out. 

David A to win by the way! :bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2008)

I love Leona Lewis! She's awesome, great find Simon!:biggrin2:

Finally, the person I wanted off was voted off. I'm for David C all the way! It will come down to the Davids, that will be tough. I just don't think David A is ready for it. He laughs too much when asked questions, but I really like him. He's very talented and so cute.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 7, 2008)

FINALLY, they got rid of Jason!!!! I'm torn between David C and David A. Syeesha is good, but not as genuine as the two guys, imho. So glad that Jason is gone!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2008)

Me too! I don't know how he stayed from last week. He was horrific last night, geez, or "utterly atroshish" as Simon called it, haha. Yeah, Syesha is good but she will not beat out the Davids:biggrin2:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 15, 2008)

Anyone watching?anic:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 15, 2008)

So, what'd you think???? I couldn't decide, but thought that Syesha did a better job than David C. by just a bit. It's still gonna be a good finale! Anxious to hear what you thought.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 16, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Anxious to hear what you thought.



 I just adore and love David C! Want him to win it, but if he takes runner up, just as good. You can do what you want without Idol consent after the tour. Look at Daughtery! I didn't really care for Syesha's Fever, but the other two were good. David A always does well. I just think it's funny that the judges didn't like any of the Producers choices for them, haha. Simon said as much after Syesha's performance.

Cannot wait for next week!:weee:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 16, 2008)

I can't wait for next week...but then I'll be bummed that it's over for another year. Will definitely be going through Idol withdrawal...LOL:biggrin2: I'm excited for David C. as well.....he's really good, and a breath of fresh air this season. I thought the competition, especially here at the end, was really good.....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 16, 2008)

I'll be waiting to talk about it with ya then!:biggrin2: And anyone else who wants to join in!inkelepht:


----------



## Bassetluv (May 17, 2008)

Who do I think will win? Not sure. David A. has a huge fan following (seems to be made up mostly of pre- and early-teens), but David C. is pretty popular too. 

Who do I want to win? David C.! As much as David A. has a great voice, I just wouldn't listen to his songs...not my style. 

I think the only thing I was really surprised about this season was way back when they were making their Hollywood selections, and they ruled out that young guy (what was his name again?) who was living out of his car. He had a tiny bit of an arrogant side, but I suspect that would have toned down. He was super talented...he wouldn't have won the entire thing, but he would have given many of them a run for their money, I'll bet.

Overall it's been a good season and I'll be sad to see it end too. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 18, 2008)

I think David A will get all the votes because of the teenage girls, but I think David C should win because he's Ready for It., David A isn't, he laughs alot, and all. I think David C for sure!


----------



## HoneyPot (May 18, 2008)

I like David A, but I think David C should win for sure. He's fantastic, and I think would be way more successful than David A as far as record sales etc.

NAdia


----------



## spoh (May 20, 2008)

I missed it tonight, what happened? I missed tonight because my daughter had a 4H thing and there is another 4H thing tomorrow night. The people who schedule these things should know to schedule around Idol, I mean really!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 20, 2008)

3 songs each again, 1st one chosen by Clyde Davis-he chose U2 for David C and Elton John for David A. Second was songs written for the contest by viewers. Third was their choice-David C chose Collective Soul-The World I Know, David A chose Imagine-John Lennon.

Honestly, I think David A sang best, but I still want David C to win. David C cried when he was done with the last song, aww. I'm voting my butt off, we have hour hours tonight! If you want to vote, you can get that at the site below.

You can go to americanidol.com/community/forums/general idol discussion/watch tonight's play by play to find out everything that heppened, including what the judges said after each.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 21, 2008)

> Honestly, I think David A sang best, but I still want David C to win.




Yeah, that's what I feel too...David Archuleta performed the best last night, by far. I suspect he is going to take the win (my hope has always been David Cook to take it), although really, I don't think it will matter all that much at this point; both will have successful careers.

About the only thing I don't care for is that contestants have the option of falling back to a song they already performed and will do it again, as David A. did last night with "Imagine". He does an amazing job with the song, but I would liked to have seen him do something else. (I believe Michael Johns did that as well; took a song he'd performed well and repeated it later on in the competition.)

At any rate, whoever wins will most definitely deserve it...both Davids are fantastic!


----------



## MsBinky (May 21, 2008)

I love them both. However, I do wish to see David C win. First of all, it would be so nice to see someone with a different style win. Second of all, it'd be much nicer to see someone mature win. I mean, David A. can definitely sing, but I feel he still has daddy behind him too much and i wonder how much of the real David A. we are actually seeing. I figure it would be a pain to work with him if he always looks to his father for support. Lol.


----------



## spoh (May 21, 2008)

*spoh wrote: *


> I missed it tonight, what happened? I missed tonight because my daughter had a 4H thing and there is another 4H thing tomorrow night. The people who schedule these things should know to schedule around Idol, I mean really!


4H is cancelled tonight! Yeah, gotta love the rain and bittercold of Mayin Northern Michigan. It feels more like the end of November than the end of May but I am glad tonight.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 21, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so sure that David A. would win.....sooooo excited that it was David Cook. He seems like such a nice guy!

Simon really is the kiss of death! I thought it was nice that he apologized to David C. 

I'm totally satisfied, but will now begin the withdrawal symptoms that happen every year. 

Anxious to hear what the rest of you guys think of the outcome.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 21, 2008)

Well, you know I'm ecstatic!!!!:yahoo: I seriously thought David A would get it too. I couldn't believe it when Ryan said it! He was really blown away, he cried, it was so darn cute! I'm so very happy for him. Can't wait for his album, it will be awesome.

I also thought pretty much the entire show tonight was awesome as well. Loved Cook with ZZ Top, that was awesome. Carey was great as well. My husband cannot stand that one girl that sounds like Melissa Etheridge, lol. She sounded horrible tonight, I thought. Eck. If anyone Tivoed it, you've got a great show to watch!

I thought is was great that Simon apologized to Cook as well, I was watching Idol Tonight before the show and he said it on there. Nice that he did it on the show.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 21, 2008)

*!!*:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:*!!

:yes:arty:arty:arty:
*


----------



## juliew19673 (May 22, 2008)

They "America" finally got it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! 

Lets hope the Presidential elections go as well!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 22, 2008)

You know what the sad thing is....I sometimes am afraid that people care more about Idol than they do the election!:shock:...just mho.


----------



## MsBinky (May 22, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

I was surprised! I thought David A. would get it because of his fan club amongst screechy teen girls I was soooo happy David C. got it. He seems like a really sweet guy and I am happy that his brother got to see him win. I'm really happy with the diversity of the winners. 

As for me, I am Canadian and the less politics I can listen to, the better. LOL.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 22, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> You know what the sad thing is....I sometimes am afraid that people care more about Idol than they do the election!:shock:...just mho.


I don't vote, never have. Don't understand all of it tbo and it bores me to death. It's always about picking the lesser of the evils to me. You can't trust what they "say".:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 23, 2008)

Check out this George Michael on the last Idol!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYH9qqnFKCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYH9qqnFKCo[/ame]

It was just beautiful!
:expressionless


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

George Michael was good - but it seems he either lost some of his vocals or its all in the mixing of a CD!. He looked good however and I did think it was a great show.

Next is "So You Think You Can Dance" - love that show - GREAT, talented undisocered dancers.. If you haven't given it a chance - give it one you might find yourself sucked in.. LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 10, 2008)

All David's interviews are on Tube! Has anyone seen this, just saw it tonight. How sweet is this?! Made me tear up a bit, he is so down to earth and appreciative and took the time to do this! Awesome! Our sweet David.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaUDBi395Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaUDBi395Is[/ame]


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that! I just watched it, and he is so darn sweet! I wish him all the success in the world....he deserves it. I love the ideas he has about the youtube "conversations", as well. He is such a humble guy....anxious to see where this path takes him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2008)

So glad you liked it!

Got another! Can't paste it. Let me figure it out.

Here's the song, I hope.:?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqGC27yfx70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqGC27yfx70[/ame]


----------

